# How do you know if a light will be good for plants?



## dan3345 (Jan 27, 2010)

I am looking at this light specifically. http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3733+21973&pcatid=21973 It is a marineland LED system. I really like it, but I need to know if it will grow plants. Seeing as how I have a planted tank that is a MUST. Thanks guys


----------



## fish fanatic (Jul 24, 2007)

it would not be good for plants


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

Yes it would not grow plants. For LED setups you need 3 watt high powered LED setups to get the light you need for plants. You also still need a lot of watts, they are expensive and do not save much as far as energy consumption. There are very few commercially made LED system that work for plants. Most how want a good setup build and wire their own.


----------

